# Show Me Your Homemade 'Hybrids'



## footfistart

I currently have Sonax BSD and love it apart from smears so I will be buying some Chemical Guys v7 hybrid to help the smears from what I read over in the waxes/protection section.

So I thought I'd make a thread so that you can show the world your home brews! 

whether it's waxes, shampoos or dressings, all is welcome 

I'll be adding to this when my v7 turns up 

Ryan


----------



## Phillloyd

FUSSOHD®
Fusso mixed with hd wax.
I'll try and find some pics


----------



## Phillloyd

Oh and then I did poorfussohd by adding poorboys nattys too!


----------



## Phillloyd




----------



## cheekymonkey

Phillloyd said:


> FUSSOHD®
> Fusso mixed with hd wax.
> I'll try and find some pics


how did you do that


----------



## Phillloyd

Scooped equal amounts into a pot in mixed together at room temp.


----------



## cheekymonkey

how can you mix at room temp.


----------



## Phillloyd

It has a paste like consistancy.


----------



## cheekymonkey

My meaning is room temp is to low to melt wax. what is the red and blue in the container


----------



## Phillloyd

Nattys blue and red
Nothing was melted.


----------



## footfistart

Here is my homebrew from dodo juice I got for Christmas the year before last.




























Smells nice too


----------

